# This is interesting...



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

It has been brought to my attention via an email that ike from ikes outdoors received from Mathews bow company that they will be attending and supportive of the eastern sports and outdoor show in Harrisburg, pa. Thus my plans to buy a new Mathews chill are now gone.

On the flip side Pse has posted on their facebook page that they will not be in attendance and is not supportive of said event.

I have not heard anything about any other bow companies.

I know that bows are not firearms, but I feel this is a time where we as sportsman, and patriots need unite to protect our rights. Whether your strictly a bow hunter or not this should be important. Thank you all for reading.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Absolutely. Let them know how you feel with your wallet. It's the only place to counts to some. Be sure to send both companies an email telling them this as well.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i heard about this on NRA NEWS WITH CAM AND CO yesterday on the sportmans channel

i have to tip my hat to the bow manufactures that pulled out of that event

also makes me glad that PSE is my wheelie bow of choice,has been for years and now always will be


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for PSE. Drop them an email I'm sure that they'll appreciate it.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have just been informed via Hoyt that they have also pulled out from the show as has Horton archery.

Emails have been sent expressing my feelings to all companies I can.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I saw today that Primos will not be going either....so catch me up to speed on what is going on, I'm a little out of the loop on the reasons why.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

to my understanding the company that is putting on this event is based from the UK and has banned all vendors from bringing

and i hate to use the term "assualt rifles"

so alot of vendors decided to pull out of the event just because of that alone

and good for them for their strong will and belief in our second amendmant rights


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Dakota Dogs said:


> I saw today that Primos will not be going either....so catch me up to speed on what is going on, I'm a little out of the loop on the reasons why.


The eastern sports and outdoor show in harrisburg, pa has refused to allow the showing of any modern assault type rifles do to the 2nd amendment controversy. Due to this a lot of companies are boycotting the show.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Bear archery and Lancaster archery have pulled out also


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Mathews just gave notice that they will be pulling out. Official Statement from Mathews:

Like many outdoor enthusiasts, Mathews was surprised and concerned to learn that The Eastern Sports & Outdoor Show in Harrisburg, PA was banning many types of guns and accessories from being displayed and sold at the upcoming show in February. We are a proud supporter of our Second Amendment rights-rights that protect all other freedoms. We stand firmly with Americans that have made their voices heard and who choose freedom. Corporately, Mathews doesn't attend the show and of course will not be in attendance in 2013.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for them !


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

I received the same email from them outdoorsman. I also read an email sent from Mathews earlier today saying that even though corporate Mathews does not attend they will support any of their representatives that do. Thus my worry.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just heard on NRA NEWS WITH CAM AND CO

they are also not allowing even so much as a picture to be displayed of "assualt weapons" by any vendor

also not allowing a raffle that was going to be giving away an AR rifle

then they also said CABELAS,SMITH & WESSON,STURM RUGER have also pulled out of this show

the company taht puts this on is a multi-national co.,and this event only accounts for less than 1% of thst companies revenue.

so with all of these groups and companies pulling out,which is also going to affect attendance numbers which means ticket sales and profits for the company that owns the vent,it isnt going to really hurt them financially.

so now we as hunters,sportsman need to call on all of our brethern to have a COMPLETE BOYCOTT on ANY and ALL EVENTS they put on.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with there decision to pull out, but not in any way do i agree with there descision to support the representatives to this show. My wish is that this show is a complete bust, it is what they deserve.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

We as sportsman and women, and brother's and sisters need to all ban together and stand strong against this attack of our second amendment. This is just a small step in the right direction.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Watching the same show Buzzard!


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Where do the rules of the forum stand about asking people to join a united front for sportsmen and women that is represented on facebook? Lol. I put a page together called the sportsman's coalition of America. My purpose is to just show a united front. If that is not acceptable to ask people to like the page I will remove this post, and not bring it up in the future.

Thanks all.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the great input guys/gals - glad to hear about these companies are stepping up. Anyway to get a list of events this outfit sponsors so we know not to promote/attend them?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

FOXPRO backs out as well !










*FOXPRO Inc.*
*January 21, 2013*

*Dear Customers, *

*2013 Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show*

The recent news and decision by Reed Exhibitions and the Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show to refrain from the sales of modern firearms and accessories is disheartening and regrettable to hear. We are very disappointed in their decision and even though we would wish them to repeal their decision we feel that much damage has been done. The ramifications of their decision impacts many attendees and hundreds of exhibitors that have supported this event for many years.

The Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show has always been one of our favorite shows to interact with our loyal customers and fans. Due to recent events FOXPRO will not be attending the 2013 Eastern Sports and Outdoor trade show. We encourage all of our customers who intended to visit with us to place an order to visit any of our fine retailers. For those who had wished to see us at the show please visit our website for other venues that we will be participating in.

We would like to thank all of our customers, fans and friends that have supported us at this show in the past and wish you all a very blessed 2013. For more information on our products please visit www.gofoxpro.com, or contact us by phone at 717-248-2507.

Sincerely,

*FOXPRO Inc.*


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very happy that so many vendors decided to show their disaproval by pulling out of the show. I was planning to purchase a new bow this year, but it sure won't be a Matthews.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mathews has at last pulled out...LOL that's what she said !!

But it took them to long in my opinion. We shouldn't have to pressure them to stand up with us.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree don. It should have been an easy choice.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Trijicon's out, too: http://thinkingafield.org/2013/01/trijicon-inc-withdraws-attendance-from-the-eastern-sports-and-outdoor-show.html


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I just recently got word that many guest speakers are refusing to come. I am glad that companies who do not have anything to do with firearms are pulling out. We as sportsman and citizens of the U.S need to band together and support our second amendment rights. Guns are what made this country free and defends its freedoms EVERY DAY.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Everyone- Thanks for the information. Some of us don't pay enough attention to what is going on in the rest of the world.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw Matthews first response about the boycott and they were quite proud of themselves for boycotting the show. They emphasized they were still going to the show and if you didn't agree too bad. What a bunch of idiots ! Seems now they're behinds us gun owners all the way. Bull%$^ ! I know how they really feel and I still won't buy a Matthews bow ever. I'll try and find their original response to this boycott. It will really get people going and realize they're just posers who caved and not because they back the 2nd Amendment. Sorry for the rant but hypocrites p$%^ me off.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

bones i agree, now just another reason i wont ever own a matthews bow

i will stick with my PSE wheelie bows


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

*+1 Tom*, I already have a Mathews but will never buy another one. I will also let all my archery buddies know about this, some of them buy a new Mathews evey few years, hope I can change their minds !!

Tom, I would really like to see that response from them.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

my cousin who lives close to there just posted this on his facebook. Looks like they shut it down.

http://www.easternsportshow.com/


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep the shut it down and all vendors and people already pre bought tickets are getting refunded.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL what a bunch of tools.....Their response was laughable, saying their decision only affected a smalll percentage of their exhibitors...Apparently they still don't get it...it affects ALL of their exhibitors.

On another note I got an email from NRA this morning apparently they pulled out too.......Gee just in time to show their support..WTH one would have thought they would be amongst the first to yank their booth out.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I have spoken to a good friend who lives in East Pennsylvania, and he's a hunter. He has many, many friends that also hunt. They are all boycotting the Show.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Latest word is here...

The End. And, the beginning of new management.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

It's fantastic to see that the boycotting had that much effect. At last count I had heard 181 vendors, 23 personalities, and 15 supporting businesses had pulled out. And now its "post poned" 

On a side note how bout these shows go with an American company to manage the shows instead of a British company.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The list of vendors that had pulled out numbered well over 200. The boys from NSSF won't let any liberal sympathizers handle their affairs after this one - guaranteed.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

HunterGatherer said:


> I have spoken to a good friend who lives in East Pennsylvania, and he's a hunter. He has many, many friends that also hunt. They are all boycotting the Show.


Sounds like we all need to stand together on this and boycot all events that attempt to limit or make any statement to the notion of supporting a change to our Second Amendment Rights. Good for these fine sportsmen for recognizing this event for what it was about to become. The event organizers statement proclaimed that the event would be canceled for now, and held at a later date. We say: forget it, go home to mother and take this event with you, we will not attend. Hear this: There are those among us who wish to take away our god given rights, and our freedoms. It is time we all stand together as one. It is time we fight for our rights, our freeedoms and all that those before us have died for. Give to the NRA, Give to the Gun Owners of America, and let your voice be heard through e-mail and phone to very legislator you can. We will not stand by and watch! Time for action!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Spot on, JT. A few years back even Jim Zumbo felt the wrath of sportsmen when he exclaimed black guns had no place afield. As a result, he lost his job at Outdoor Life, which he held for 30 years, and all his sponsors for his TV show based on complaints from sportsmen. It all happened over a weekend.

Well, ol' Jim was sure taught a lesson and is now a believer. In fact, I attended a live auction with the outdoor media when an AR was being auctioned after the fiasco. Jim took the microphone from the auctioneer and stated that he'd take anyone on a prairie dog hunt, if they bought the gun. It went for over $4 thoudand dollars.

I agree, JT. Take no prisoners.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ed, I've looked everywhere but all post have been changed regarding Mathews stand before changing their mind. Even the boycott page changed their posts and Mathews website took it down and closed the comments section. Made a lot of people pretty mad including me. Kinda sad it was all covered up when they changed their tune. I'll do some more digging.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks Tom, I was just going to show it to my buddies who shoot Mathews.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Still can't find it. You would think it would show up in a general search but no go. The comments are still on the boycott FB page but the letter at the top has been changed. Many folks not too happy with their stance on the whole mess. I'm sure most will go back to buying their overpriced bows and such anyway.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm guessing it was taken down ever where to avoid legal issues with Mathews.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Covering their tracks would be the best thing for them. If they would have just taken their time and backed out may not have made them look so bad. I understand the money for many of the companies but even the smallest of them backed out right away. A lawyer offered to file legal challenges to get their money back for free. In the end Reed exhibits decided to cancel AND refund all money. Just feel bad the little guys are the one's who truly took the hit. For some of them it's a make or break show.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Reed has announced they will refund all monies paid as of January 24 to exhibitors.
That's a big deal when you look at the numbers- $2500 for a 10x10 booth and more than 1,000 exhibitors-many of which were buying much larger display areas. Trade shows are a big business - and canceling one (which they'll most certainly do) seldom brings the next one back with the same strength as before. The notion of sleeping with the enemy turns my stomach and none of us should accept compromise in this fight to maintain what we have left of the Second Amendment.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree glenway, also we need to remember these companies and organizations down the road, not just now.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i think in the long run

the companies that pulled out right away,whether large or small companies,will get more business

than those that didnt pull out

atleast thats where my hard earned $$ will go

i have a memory like an elephant(smell like one from time to time too lol ) and i wont forget those that support the 2nd amendment


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

X2 !!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Quoted from Jim Shepherd: "This spontaneous outpouring of anger at the management of the Eastern Show wasn't kicked off by sponsoring groups who raised $50,000+ for nifty banners, signage and refreshments for marchers. And it wasn't boosted by four weeks of campaigning in the attempt to turn out "a million marchers against assault rifles."

Instead, it was a spontaneous demonstration of American values. And like many core values, this one came at a price: the nation's largest consumer-outdoor show has been "postponed", and the businesses of Harrisburg, Pennsylvania face the loss of an estimated $44 million in revenues because of that postponement.

It's unfortunate, but the exhibitors who announced they were boycotting the event didn't kill the show.

Reed management's refusal to re-consider their prohibition-even after being warned by their long-time partners at the National Shooting Sports Foundation - did the damage."


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I just found out all this info today as I was exploring and I am glad that all of these good companies are making a great stand for our Second Amendment rights. I love shooting my PSE Bow Madness, but I also love shooting my AR15 just as much. For any sporstman show to deny one of the most popular and awsome guns to be featured is ridiculous in every way. Hopefully, everybody who is proud to be an American realizes that our Constitution and everything in it is not a optional guideline, but rather a right from our forefathers. May we find grace from God to squash these attacks on our gun and hunting rights.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys this the link for the "Virtual" show to help out the people who are gonna real lose out even though they supported us. Please give it a look and support these fine folks ! http://mynortheastoutdoors.com/myneod-virtual-sports-show-no-open


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, the sponsors of this exhibition were trying to show some respect to the victims of the school, not trying to violate anyone's second amendment rights. They woudlve gotten negative press either way, though, I dont think they knew the full repercussions of going this route. It was a lose-lose in their situation.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The road to hell is paved with good intentions: Handgun ban in Chicago, Gun-Free Zones, bad guns vs. good guns. Send 'em back to England, where they can rub elbows with the devil.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen Glen !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

remember what happened the last time the english tried to impose their beliefs on us here

it could happen again

personally i think that if you are not a US CITIZEN your opinions on our laws should be kept to oneself


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

+ "personally i think that if you are not a US CITIZEN your opinions on our laws should be kept to oneself." Same goes for those too lazy to vote.


----------

